# Installing Speed Lacing on boots?



## cameron_highlander (27 Mar 2008)

Did a search, and noticed that the question has been asked but I couldn't find an answer that had been given. 

If I have a pair of boots that have the first couple lacings in the traditional eyelet, then the rest of the boot laces up with a hook system, is there a way that I can get those hooks replaced with speed lacing? Love the boots, don't so much love the lacing system. 

If this can be done, who in the Guelph/Tri-Cities/GTA area can do it?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2008)

Good question.  I would "think" the answer would be "No", but that is only a guess and a wee bit of knowledge of the CF Dress Regs.  You can usually find a good cobbler in most major centers, as that is where most of the Vibram soles would be put on the Mk IIIs.  

Just a point, years ago the CF did have a boot with hooks.  It didn't last long.  The hooks often broke off in use on machinery and in the Field.


----------



## armyvern (28 Mar 2008)

Being that they are a civ pattern boot, you can do this.

Just bear in mind that should whoever you choose to modify your boots for you fuck 'em up ... I'm guessing that ASU pers name I gave you -- isn't going to be doing up the paperwork to have them replaced for you until your two year time limit on "fair wear and tear" entitlement replacement has passed.


Make sure that you have someone reputable and experienced perform the modification (or hell, at least make them guarantee that if they ruin 'em ... THEY'LL replace them). There's an awesome Mat Tech here in Gagetown Clothing who could do this in a heartbeat, but of course he's here & you're there!!


----------



## dimsum (28 Mar 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'd have to wear them without insoles so my toes would leave imprints, no? The guy here won't even give me my yearly underwear and t-shirts without giving him my worn out rags.



Off-topic, but on the issue of stuff like underwear and t-shirts, how many *do* you get a year?  Not that I'm too cheap to buy said items myself; just curious.


----------



## armyvern (28 Mar 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Off-topic, but on the issue of stuff like underwear and t-shirts, how many *do* you get a year?  Not that I'm too cheap to buy said items myself; just curious.



It depends on the item.

Initial issue of t-shirts is 5 X each. Life cycle says those 5 each should last 2 years, thus you can exchange 5 X Tshirts every 2 X years.

The Clothing pers can see the dates on your electronic clothing docs that exchanges/issues occured -- thus the requirement to "bring in the old stuff" is not really necessary although some Units/locations are still operating this way.

We pull up your docs when you come into clothing and say "I need 5 more tshirts, mine are ratty". 

1) Your docs show that you last exchanged shirts 2 years ago ... we issue you 5 new tshirts.
2) Your docs show that you exchanged 2 tshirts last year & 3 shirts 2 years ago ... we say "sorry we can only issue you 3 more now, but next year we can give you 2 more". (etc)
3) Docs show that you exchanged all 5 shirts a year ago ... we say "sorry, but you can only exchange 5 every two years and you've only had yours for a year".

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> Back on topic (geeez, way to derail my topic )
> 
> Does anyone know who exactly I would see to do the speed lacing thing? A cobbler perhaps?



I'm pretty sure that questiopn has been answered in "your" thread already.  

I think it even happened _before_ the highjack; the highjack that is no longer a highjack -- this non-underwear SME has split it off to it's own little place in Army.ca history ...

The Smelly Underwear Highjack


----------



## chrisf (25 Jul 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It depends on the item.
> 
> Initial issue of t-shirts is 5 X each. Life cycle says those 5 each should last 2 years, thus you can exchange 5 X Tshirts every 2 X years.
> 
> ...



Wait... this works for exchanges as well?

Just curious, what happens should you wear out said t-shirts before the 2 year limit? Too bad so sad no shirts?

As I said, just curious, as I managed to go through 8 pairs of cadpat pants one year... totally destroyed through entirely reasonable use... I'm a little hard on kit somtimes 

(Before somone tells me to go easier on kit, the cause, section attacks, were equally hard on my knees, so it's a fair trade)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Jul 2008)

Hmm, I am curious too, if this is a CF wide or CTS/Army thing?  I was told I can draw new t-shirts, underwear and the CSS complete every year, and I asked "what if I wear it out before that?" and the answer was "bring in the worn kit and we exchange it".

??


----------



## armyvern (25 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Hmm, I am curious too, if this is a CF wide or CTS/Army thing?  I was told I can draw new t-shirts, underwear and the CSS complete every year, and I asked "what if I wear it out before that?" and the answer was "bring in the worn kit and we exchange it".
> 
> ??



Some items have a year life cycle, some have 2, some have 3. It's posted on the site somewhere already.

If you need items exchanged within the given time period, you bring them in, they'll exchange them.


----------



## chrisf (25 Jul 2008)

Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Viperboss (7 Jan 2009)

I found something for the (CANEX) speed lacing thing online.

Its a picture which has a similar kind of concept. Not sure if this helps. But just throwing it out there.

http://www.firerescue1.com/Data/PDFs/atlasnew.pdf


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Jun 2011)

I always just assumed I could get my alottment of 5 x t-shirts yearly like underwear and socks?  I guess not but I make sure to go in atleast once a year and never have a problem getting all these items.  I thought it used to be 6 months before they bumped it up to 1 year?


----------

